# Memoria Grace Yu (Deperle X Wellesleyanum)



## Ernie (Oct 30, 2009)

For those of you with the Paph cross (Deperle X Wellesleyanum), it has now been named Paph. Memoria Grace Yu in honor of a young lady that worked in our lab. 

Grace Yu passed away on September 14 at the age of 21 due to a sudden hemorrhage in her brain. 

Grace was a Bioengineering senior at UIC. Though shy and soft-spoken as a child, Grace matured into a young woman who was always very kind and generous with her heart. Grace was often seen with a big bright smile, the kind that shrinks her eyes to a squint. 

On the night she passed away, Grace donated six major organs, saving three lives in one night. Over six hundred people attended her
memorial service. In addition, two hundred others watched a live streaming of her memorial online. Her family, our lab members, along with many others, will miss her dearly. 

-Ernie


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 30, 2009)

What a wonderful way to honor her memory and her gift of life! My sister was an organ donor. Her gift to others helped ease the pain of our tragic loss. I hope Grace's family, friends and colleagues will find peace and comfort too.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 30, 2009)

A tragic loss for her family and society.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 30, 2009)

What a shame for the loss, a lovely way to honor someone! 
It's nice to know that good can come with the bad, thru organ donation.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 30, 2009)

My deepest condolences!!! I do not know the cross, but i am sure her simle with never fade away...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2009)

Our condolences.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Ernie. Knowing the background makes me appreciate the flower even more.


----------

